# Henry L. Lemkuhl



## tami (Oct 18, 2012)

My children found a Henry L. Lemkuhl  Baltimore, MD. bottle in the river in Va. It says "registered trade mark w/ a HL symbol. It is not a screw top. On the back it says "This bottle is not to be sold" It is a light green glass.  Any suggestions on what this is and is it worth anything?
 Tami


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi there'  It looks like a good bottle to me.  I don't know if you are a bottle collector or not, but what ever - someone here will be checking on your intentions.  
 Welcome to the FORUM.   RED Matthews


----------



## epackage (Oct 18, 2012)

Waskey or another Balto collector will know if it's a hard to find or common example, I'll send him a PM to see if he can chime in....Jim


----------



## waskey (Oct 18, 2012)

The Henry L. Lemkuhl bottle you have was a mineral water. It dates right around 1890 give or take a few years. This version comes in both blob top(like the one you found) and with a Baltimore loop seal closure. This bottle is listed as rare in the Baltimore Bottle Book, but I have seen about 10 or so over the years. The loop seal one is a bit tougher to find. Your bottle is certainly a pretty hard one to find though, I would value it around $25.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 18, 2012)

Evening, Tami & Henry,

 Ole Henry was the Secretary in 1903.

 "Maryland Bottlers Protective Assn. 
 President Wm G Dietrich,  Secretary Henry L Lemkuhl, 
 Baltimore 308 W Germain St Balti-
 more. 
 Meet second Wednesday each month"

 There were lawsuits and an Affiliation with Barthlomay Brewing in 1894.






 "JACOB RUPPERT / () NEW YORK / TRADE (motif of wreath in circle containing) R MARK / () REGISTERED / () BALTIMORE BRACH / () HENRY L. LEMKUHL MG'R (all in oval plate)" Thanks Tod.


----------

